# clean oil from gravel driveway



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone have some good ideas cleaning oil from a gravel driveway?
Have a nice looking driveway with real small crushed stone, stupid front seal on a trans mission goes out, and pukes oil all over the place looks terrible.
And it is a rental, I have a rv in a rv park. I need to clean it up before the owner sees it :whistling2:

All I know is to flush it off with a hose and respread the gravel some, but wont actually clean it.
Is there any good ways to deal with this?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My dad was frugal and would use a rototiller to churn up the stone so he could rake and level it----

For a small area----I bet you could turn over the area with a shovel and rake it out and no one will be able to tell.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'd just dig a hole, bury the offending gravel, and cover it with good stuff. No need to overthink it.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Shovel the offending gravel into a plastic trash can or two for now and get new gravel to put down, or spread thin what is left for now.

The gravel would be treated later while in the trash can but I don't know of what to treat it with at this time.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

AllanJ said:


> The gravel would be treated later while in the trash can but I don't know of what to treat it with at this time.


Dump in a bag of kitty litter and tumble it.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

blame it on the neighbor's kid :whistling2:


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

gold-pan clean each piece with dawn


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

oh, fergawdsake, go buy more stone & dump the oil-soaked stuff on the neighbor's driveway,,, either that or, as joe sez, 55gal of dawn & a buncha toothbrushes :laughing: realize we retirees don't have much to do but cleaning up this crushed stone seems sysyphean to me


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

http://deoilit.com/contact/de-oil-it-distributors-where-to-buy/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll bet old Funfool has this taken care of and is sipping a tall cool iced tea---


----------

